

MIT student implements method for installing updates without rebooting - nreece
http://beta.technologyreview.com/computing/22674/?a=f

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Isn't this the same as the one from earlier?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637462>

The URLs seem identical - I wonder why the HN submit didn't recognise them as
the same.

